# Construction started on Gulf snorkeling reef



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Began construction this morning

http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/ga...10413&Kategori=NEWS01&Lopenr=104130801&Ref=PH


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm curious about what the rules will be regarding this "snorkeling reef" . . . will fishing be allowed? . . . spearfishing? . . . will dive flags be required?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I would guess spearfishing is a no. Parking lot means "public beach." 

If you put a mask on, you should "always" have a dive flag. From the picture, it looks to be shallow. It has been my experience that idiots are every where (even in shallow water).


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

*Location of the new reef*

Hey I am kinda confused about where this reef is at? Could someone help me out. Thanks!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

About 1.25 or so miles east of the Portofino condo towers.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know if this will fit the state's rules for not being to spearfish or not, but I can imagine special rules for this site. That's why there needs to be a P'cola beach pier reef for snorkling only. No boats(swimming area), no spearfishing, etc. But the SRIA and the no no no crowd says never.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I was out at three barges a few weeks ago in the Kayak, and they (don't really know who) came out with the bridge rubble loaded on barges. The guy in the boat keepin everyone back said that they were building a reef in the same area you're talking about that would be a safe place for kayak fishing, snorkeling and the like, and said that they were making it just for that. Although on the same day i almost got run down by about a 25 footer while i was surfing in the kayak, there was a super dense fog and we were no more than 100 yards from the beach, and this guy came tearin ass down the beach IN THE SURF. So my point is I hope they give us somewhere we don't have to worry about gettin run down but even if they do you can't stop stupid people from breeding and their offspring will always Eff it up for the rest of us. Here's to hopin for it though


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

I checked it out. Didn't see any bait swarming it. I was hoping to catch some livies there before heading out to troll.


----------

